# Female and Male White German Shepherds Need A Home



## shymisty (Mar 29, 2011)

:help:I volunteer at a Humane Society in KY and I have 2 white gs that I rescued from a bad situation. The male is 3 and female is 2 (and already has had 2 litters) because they do not like cats (at least the male doesn't) I can not keep them as I do mainly cat rescues. They just need love. A 7 yr old would throw the food on the ground and they were kept penned up hence the female did not get much to eat . The female is skinny and I am trying to make sure she get enough to eat to try and put some weight on her. If I turn them in to animal control here they will be pts and the humane society is full. They are suppose to be registered and I will try and get the papers on them. They get along with my male gs/great pyrneese X and my male husky. I have emailed rescues to please take them I can only keep them for a while longer as I have to have back surgery and will have to find someone to take them. These beautiful dogs deserve a loving home. :help:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Poor dogs. If you can get the registration papers for them the breeder might be able to help.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I sent you a PM


----------



## shymisty (Mar 29, 2011)

I would hate to see them go back to the breeder to be resold for breeding stock. I am all about saving animals not letting more reproduce. Too many homeless purebred and all breed dogs now in the world without a home


----------

